# Suche Freeride Anschluss



## primaerleiter (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin 26, komme aus Regensburg und suche derzeit noch nach Anschluss zum Freeriden. Kenne mich leider mit den Trails hier in der Gegend nur mäßig aus  und zusammen machts ja auch mehr laune  .

Fahrtechnisch bin ich "erfahren" würd ich mal behaupten und für Herausforderungen immer zu haben.

Wer also Lust hat mich mal "mitzuschleifen" der melde sich doch bitte


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

primaerleiter schrieb:


> Wer also Lust hat mich mal "mitzuschleifen" der melde sich doch bitte



schleifen is bei mir sehr wörtlich zu nehmen 

kennst die trails (und hohlwege) im westen (etterzhausen, riegling)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

Oh, ein neues Opfer für den Eman  

G.


----------



## primaerleiter (1. September 2007)

@OLB EMan

Nein - kenne ich noch nicht -

wär cool wenn da mal was geht - werd versuchen Dein Hinterrad nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren   

Dieses WE siehts schlecht aus aber vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche mal.
Bist ja wie ich den Fotos entnehmen kann kein Schönwetterbiker


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

wo fährst dann normal so rum ?


----------



## primaerleiter (2. September 2007)

Hi,

bin öfters so Gegend Sinzing, Alling und so unterwegs. 

Vielleicht schreibst ja mal ne PM wenn Du was planst, oder auch spontan?!?

Gruß...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2007)

unter der woche bei gutem wetter nach der arbeit (grr... die schönen zeiten sind vorbei) sehr oft ... eher spontan  ... jetzt dann halt irgendwann gezwungenermaßen mit licht 

bin aber auch zu planungen fähig  ... am besten handynummer per PM schicken


----------



## MasterChris (3. September 2007)

wenn du schon in regensburg wohnst, fahr noch ein "paar" km mit dem auto zum geiskopf nach bischofsmais


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2007)

nunja ... man kann ja net immer nur geisskopf fahren ... is zwar net so weit weg aber auch net wirklich nah 

auch in rgbg kann man schön fahrn ... hab ich auch net geglaubt bis ichs gesehen hab.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh, ein neues Opfer für den Eman
> 
> G.



er hats überlebt


----------



## primaerleiter (8. September 2007)

War ne coole  Tour...

...danke für die Rücksichtnahme  

bei Gelegenheit gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double_b (27. September 2008)

Hey Leutz!

Bin auch auf der suche nach Freeridern in regensburg und dachte mir, ich muss jetz nicht den 1000sten Thread aufmachen. 
Bin schon seit einiger zeit hier unterwegs, aber da mein bester Bikekumpel das Handtuch geschmissen hat (ist ein paar mal blöd auf die Fresse geflogen), zwei weg gezogen sind und einer nie zeit hat, hab ich nicht such ich nach neuen Leuten.
Bin 26 und Student. MTB fahr ich jetz seit ein paar Jahren.
Bin für alle Arten von AM/Freeridetouren bis hin zu Downhill zu haben. Hab auch schon gut Parkerfahrung. Je anspruchsvoller, desto besser. War schon mal in Sinzing draussen aber sonts kenn ich nicht so viel hier. Normal bin ich in Tegernheim/Donaustauf unterwegs (weil ich da wohne...), wird mir aber langsam zu langweilig.
Also falls mal jemand bock hat mich mitzunehmen... währe cool.

THX
BB


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2008)

bin seit scheuchenberg nimmer das is was er mal war und die hohe linie immer mehr platt gemacht wird nur noch seltenst im osten  ... westen (etterzhausen/winzerer höhen) is sehr viel schöner find ich

zeitmässig ists bei mir in letzter zeit leider net so gut ... unter der woche gehts jetz eh nur noch mit licht  ... fahr morgen vielleicht richtung gardasee  ... fallst bock haben solltest ... werden wohl auch shutteln


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin seit scheuchenberg nimmer das is was er mal war und die hohe linie immer mehr platt ge....



"Nimmer das is" geht ja garnet. Muß man ja 2mal lesen um die Zusammenhänge zu kapieren

Also entweder "nicht mehr das ist" oder "nimmer des is"

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2008)

oh mei ... 

es heisst ja auch gobl und net gabel


----------



## double_b (28. September 2008)

Danke  für die schnelle Antwort. Aber bin ich jetz im Linguistenforum für Bayrisch? Is den jetz scho Weihnacht'n?
Spaß

@eman: Gardasee ist etwas hoch (oder weit..) gegriffen für meine Verhältnisse (ich mein für für mein momentanes Budget. Ist im letzten Bikeurlaub vor 3 Wochen in Canada verpufft...). Aber an geilen Tagen wie heute, da wird doch sicher in Rgbg was gehn oder? Die Etterzhausen/Winzer trails hab ich bis jetz noch nicht besucht. Ich bräucht halt mal jemanden der mir mal ein bisschen die coolen Sachen zeigt dort. Ihr wisst ja - sonst kannst dir nen Ast suchen.

Hier von der Hohen Linie gibts mittlerweile aber auch ein paar coole Abfahrten. Werd da wohl im nächsten frühjahr mal mit Spaten und ein paar Holzbrettern bewaffnet etwas Trailwork machen. Wohn ja quasi direkt am Berg. 

Aber wie gsagt. Lasst es mich wissen, wenn ihr hier in der Gegend mal wieder (vorzugsweise am Wochenende) was startet.

-greetz-
BB


----------



## Big-Hiter (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Mir gehts auch so wie meinen Vorredner bin seit kurzem in Rgb. und suche jemandem der mir bisal Lustig Dh&Freeride Abfahren zeigt oder mir Tipps geben kann wo ich welche finde, bin leider nicht mobil momentan sprich müsste halt in der näheren Umgebung von Rgb. sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

gobbl nich gobl


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> gobbl nich gobl



Ne, des heißt schon Gobl [ Sprechweise "Gohbell" ].
Ist doch tiefste Oberpfalz....da wo die Hasen Hosen heißen und die Hosen Hursn.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

na wenn dann "Gohbl"


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> na wenn dann "Gohbl"



Ok´e....hab zu kurz überlegt und außerdem schon eine Flasche Nippozano aufgemacht

G.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Flasche Nippozano aufgemacht



Rotweintrinker wa? Da kann ich das südafrikanische Groot Constantia sehr empfehlen, die haben den ein oder anderen leckeren Tropfen  


Bei uns im tiefen Frankenwald übrigens "Goubl"


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Montepulciano dAbruzzo Riserva


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Montepulciano dAbruzzo Riserva



Hmmm Italiener hab ich auch noch ein paar Flaschen da...





Könnte mal jemand den Fred umbenennen? Suche Rotwein-Anschluss 

sorry schon wieder ot


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

Aus Südafrika kommen schon gute Sachen.
Aber zur Zeit bin ich auf Italientrip.
War eben mal im Keller ein Foto machen von dem was ich heute eingeräumt hab.







[/URL][/IMG]


Und jetzt noch was Themenbezogenes. Freerideanschluß suchen ist toll
Wann kommt denn endlich ein böser Kommentar vom Emän

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

dazu muß ich wohl nix schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

Sieht saftig aus.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2008)

no comment


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2008)

ich finds toll. einfach nur toll. to-oll


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aus Südafrika kommen schon gute Sachen.
> Aber zur Zeit bin ich auf Italientrip.
> War eben mal im Keller ein Foto machen von dem was ich heute eingeräumt hab.



 
Hmmm...ich brauch nen Job mit besserer Bezahlung. Biken und Wein trinken sind zusammen zu teuer


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aus Südafrika kommen schon gute Sachen.



Howard Carpendale kommt aus Südafrika!!:kotz:


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Jörg steht auf Howie


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Jörg steht auf Howie



 Ja Pfui Teufel!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

> Aus Südafrika kommen schon gute Sachen.......
> 
> Howard Carpendale kommt aus Südafrika!!



Das da auch gute Sachen herkommen wird sogar der Emän bestätigen.






G.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das da auch gute Sachen herkommen wird sogar der Emän bestätigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm na gut! Da sieht man, das weiß und schwarz in Südafrika doch gut miteinader auskommen können!

Ist das nicht sogar aus der handsignierten, streng limitierten "Howie, Hello again" Edition ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hm na gut! Da sieht man, das weiß und schwarz in Südafrika doch gut miteinader auskommen können!
> 
> Ist das nicht sogar aus der handsignierten, streng limitierten "Howie, Hello again" Edition ?



Ne, aber ein Sondermodell ist es dennoch.
Nämlich des wo die Anbauteile (alles was golden ist) aus Krügerränden gegossen wurde.
So liegts auch satt auf der Piste

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, aber ein Sondermodell ist es dennoch.
> Nämlich des wo die Anbauteile (alles was golden ist) aus Krügerränden gegossen wurde.
> So liegts auch satt auf der Piste
> 
> G.


Pffft ! Noch so ein Kolonial Futzi der den schwarzen Kontinent ausbeutet! Schäm dich!!!:kotz:
Muss jetzt aufhören und checken ob mein Massai schon mit dem putzen von meinem Bike fertig ist. (Ja auch ich beschäftige  Schwarzarbeiter!!!)


----------



## FRX-Scorpion (28. Februar 2010)

hey leute, 
mal wer lust wieder zu fahrn? bin von enduro bis dh unterwegs. würd ganz gern mal mein bike wieder vollschlammen. irgendwer interesse?

mfg


----------



## Code (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Regensburg und fahre DH und Freeride. Falls du mal biken willst, dann schreib mir einfach eine pm. 

Code


----------

